# Design Of Cold-formed Steel Structures



## هانى شرف الدين (27 أبريل 2008)

Helsinki University of Technology
Department of Civil and Environmental Engineering
Laboratory of Steel Structures




Helsinki University of Technology Laboratory of Steel Structures Publications 15

*Seminar on Steel Structures*
*DESIGN OF COLD-FORMED STEEL STRUCTURES*​


----------



## gearbox (27 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohamed_azab (11 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ابن النسر (11 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليك يا بشمهندس على الكتاب الرائع ده


----------

